

Want to see if you can be a dotcom millionaire? Try the Web 2.0 Simulation Game! - alaskamiller
http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=566

======
nostrademons
"Warning: mysql_query(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
'/var/db/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in
/hsphere/local/home/slackor0/onemorelevel.com/games.php on line 22 Warning:
mysql_query(): A link to the server could not be established in
/hsphere/local/home/slackor0/onemorelevel.com/games.php on line 22 Temporary
server problem, refreshing your browser should reload the game"

Clearly, they fail at scalability.

------
chadboyda
I cashed out with $9 billion after being acquired by Google. Woohoo! How did I
do it?

Spent my first $1 million on PR consultants. Didn't build a single product or
hirer any developers. Went to Bubblecon 2008 to raise some VC with my army of
consultants. With $20 million in the bank I then bought Super Bowl Ads until I
got acquired. Yay!

